# 1936 CCM Flyte



## MaxGlide (May 4, 2017)

So we had our vintage bike swap this past Sunday in Vancouver, Canada and I got chatting to a vendor and spotted a few lines at the bottom of a hand written sign he had offering and OG Flyte. Called the number on the sign several times and four days later got a call about the bike. Turns out it has been hanging in a garage , about 20 minutes from my house for nearly 25 years! Anyway, this beauty is now MINE!

Max


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2017)

Really Nice bike!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 4, 2017)

I love it!! I have a 1948 girls with 28" wheels


----------



## RJWess (May 4, 2017)

Awesome bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 4, 2017)

Congrats! Very nice bike!!


----------



## Greg M (May 4, 2017)

Damn, I knew I should've gone over for the swap.  Nice find!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2017)

That's a dream bike for me.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. This is how I got it, not even cleaned yet. Gonna give it a good going over and post pics when it's cleaned up. Cool that the rear reflector, the pump, rear fender, Gibson pedals are all there and in great shape. Any one of those are often gone or worn out. The Vancouver BC licence plate is great provenance. Gonna try to find out when they made those.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 5, 2017)

Beautiful shape,Nice find!


----------



## Scribble (May 5, 2017)

Thats a keeper !!


----------



## MaxGlide (May 12, 2017)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I love it!! I have a 1948 girls with 28" wheels



Do you have a girl's Flyte? I'd love to see that!


----------

